# Do you buy your CDs / DVDs online through online stores?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Dear classical music fans,

I am pretty sure most of you are not only classical music fans but also CD music collectors. Rather than listening (mainly) baroque music through youtube and even download them (not legally), I always buy my favourite recordings in CD. Some weeks ago I told you that unfortunately most of classical music stores in my city, Madrid, closed some years ago and I am unable to find the recordings I want through the remaining ones, which are barely two (and one of them is not a classical music store but has classical music).

Since there is always someone at home, I decided to buy my music through internet stores such as Amazon, to give an example. Do you buy your CDs / DVDs through internet stores? For someone living in Europe what is the best and most economical option?

I would appreciate your advice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

We do have a similar thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/47295-where-do-you-buy.html?highlight=buying+cd


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Pugg said:


> We do have a similar thread:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/47295-where-do-you-buy.html?highlight=buying+cd


My bad. There are really good advices in that thread. Hopefully there is a way to close this thread.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JSBach85 said:


> My bad. There are really good advices in that thread. Hopefully there is a way to close this thread.


Just ask a mod , their name are at the end of each section.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Yes I do. For years. Never had a problem.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I buy new CDs both online and at traditional stores. We still have a regular classical CD store in Houston, Joel's Classical Shop. Aside from that, some (unfortunately not all) Barnes & Noble bookstores in town have decent classical CD selections. I also buy a number of new and used CDs at the various Half Price Books stores around town. They all have classical CDs, but some have much larger selections than others. 

I usually buy my CDs online from Barnes & Noble. At one point, they were more expensive than Amazon, but now they are often the same price or cheaper. On top of that, they usually have at least a 15% off coupon to make the prices even better. I know a lot of people buy their CDs from 3rd party sellers on Amazon Marketplace and similar places and have a lot of success doing so, but I prefer to buy online from known dealers. A lot of users here have given a thumbs up to UK online stores (Presto and MDT) and they usually have good prices so I may consider ordering from them as well.

I would say that the majority of my new CD purchases are online these days since it's much easier to find specific recordings that way unless you go to a place like Joel's, but I still enjoy going to the music store and browsing the racks.


----------



## NorthernHarrier (Mar 1, 2017)

We have the same situation here that you do in Madrid - the stores have all closed. We have one store that sells used CDs in northern Virginia, and I have found some excellent values there. However, I have to buy most of my favorite recordings from Amazon or Barns and Noble. I am still very frustrated that, although Amazon usually has lower prices, they have been lately shipping their CDs to me in flimsy envelopes or boxes in which the CDs are left loose, to fly around the box or envelope. The result is always cracked cases. 

If you buy CDs online and they arrive with cracked cases, please do us all a favor and report the damage to the seller! We need to join together to demand better service.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I buy my CD's usually from German Amazon, who will deliver free to Holland from 30 euro or so onward. Never had a problem with cracked cases.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Since we have a very similar thread, JSBach85 asked me to close this thread and send people to the other one.


----------

